# Mountain Grace Outdoor Ministry 3D Shoot  FREE!!



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 16, 2010)

Come out for the 3rd annual Mountain Grace Outdoor Ministry 3D Archery shoot in Hiawassee, Georgia.  

As always, it's FREE!  There will be 25 targets shot using ASA rules.  There are bonus novelty shots and BBQ plates after the shoot.  This is one of the best shoots around, just ask anyone who's shot it.  

And this year, we're giving away TWO BOWS!  Your registration card enters you for the drawing for either a BEAR Young Guns youth bow, or a MATHEWS Z7!

Here's the flyer with directions.  If you can't see the flyer, the range is two miles east of Hiawassee on Swallows Creek Rd.  Turn on Swallows Creek and then turn right on Pope rd.  Follow the signs.  Registration is 8:00-8:30am.  Shotgun start at 9am.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 21, 2010)

Along with the Young Guns bow and the Z7 we're giving away, we are also raffling a Mossberg 935 automatic shotgun.  Your chances of leaving with a prize are pretty good!


----------



## whiz (Jul 30, 2010)

cant wait . packed and ready to go .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't wait for you to get here!  Drive safely.


----------



## Equalizer gurrl:) (Jul 30, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 31, 2010)

2201 Pope Road in Hiawassee, Georgia


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 31, 2010)

do u have  traditional class


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 1, 2010)

brownitisdown said:


> do u have  traditional class



We've always had a stake for traditional shooters but we've never given prizes for that class.  There have never been enough traditional shooters show up to warrant a prize class.  I think we've had 3 shooters in 2 years.


----------



## whiz (Aug 2, 2010)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We've always had a stake for traditional shooters but we've never given prizes for that class.  There have never been enough traditional shooters show up to warrant a prize class.  I think we've had 3 shooters in 2 years.



one more trad shooter on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gordief (Aug 2, 2010)

i hope to make it too...traditional only


----------



## bowhunter 828 (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome!  Maybe we're onto something here.


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 6, 2010)

TTT for a great shoot tomorrow


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 7, 2010)

it was a fun shoot


----------



## danny8 (Aug 8, 2010)

had a great time yesterday at the shoot had a real good turn out was set up in hunting situations really enjoy the fellowship with everyone that attended  thanks denny and crew for a great shoot


----------



## hollywoodhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

We had a great time. Really nice folks . Thanks to all who worked  so hard to make it happen. If anyone found a little black quiver with some youth arrows with ga colored vanes.please let me know. Thanks again and have a Blessed day.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 9, 2010)

Hollywood, I've got your quiver.  PM with with details on how you want it back.


----------



## Adams Family (Aug 9, 2010)

*great shoot*

thanks alot for have the shoot ,had a great turnout.I was the one who won the z7 in the give away and I cant say thank you enough.great message and great copany


----------

